# Trying To Pick Out Wedding Gift



## RyanMac (Mar 23, 2012)

I plan to buy engraved pocket watches for my groomsmen.. but I'm having a hard time finding a modern pocketwatch worth buying.

ebay is filled with either antique watches, cheap Chinese fakes, or watches way out of my price range.

I'm hoping to keep the price under $150 per watch. Nothing outstanding, but hopefully real.

Help?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I got my best man a Rapport one. Generic movement but only about Â£50 and looked the business. Failing that, older Omega or Waltham pocket watches can be found for less than that money if you're willing to spend a little on servicing.


----------



## RyanMac (Mar 23, 2012)

this?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rapport-Open-Face-Silver-Plated-Pocket-Watch-RRP-155-/130664534964?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item1e6c3693b4#ht_2510wt_1396


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Similar but in a nice presentation box.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.executivegiftshoppe.com/3575w.html found some engraveable pocket watches at this site. they seem like good watches.


----------



## RyanMac (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks. That's the Charles Hubert brand I keep seeing. American made. They are definitely in my price range. I wasn't sure if they were "cheap". Obviously I'm not getting primo quality in my price range, but I was hoping to avoid "cheap" cheap. If you know what I mean. Charles Hubert might be what I end up buying.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently got a couple of pocket watches, one from Royal London and one from Mount Royal. They seem just fine to me, but they are quartz and only cost Â£30-40, so I guess they would not be suitable for your purposes


----------

